
Thanks to OpenID and OAuth, the Open Social Web is Beginning to Emerge - charzom
http://blog.wired.com/monkeybites/2007/12/thanks-to-openi.html
======
tarkin2
I'm quite hesitant about giving any third party access to my personal data,
although Facebook clearly has a very accurate profile of me. However, OAuth
seems quite cool if I ever were to do so on a more extensive level (for
instance, I've never given facebook access to my gmail account for it to
obtain my address book).

I'm not keen on OpenID though. At the moment if someone grabbed my facebook
password I'd be understandably annoyed. But if someone grabbed my OpenID
password, and I used that for lots of sites, I'd be devastated.

~~~
bct
So use a good password, and don't use an untrustworthy OpenID provider.

Most sites will send auth details by email if you forget your password; having
your email password taken is just as much a risk as having your OpenID
password taken.

